# VapeCon 2018 - The "Out-of-Towner" Thread



## Stosta

Hey Guys,

With my leave approved it's time to start planning my actual attendance at VapeCon. While there is plenty for me to do, added to the pile is the aspect of actually getting myself up there (and back unfortunately), and finding a place to stay. I have been going through the various options and figured that I definitely wouldn't be the only one in this boat, so I decided it would be cool if we had a place to share in case someone is doing something a lot smarter!

Obviously first prize is saving lots of cash! Attending VapeCon and already been a couple of grand out of pocket as I walk through the doors is definitely a sad thought. But, that being said you don't want to save too much. I almost checked into a nice cheap hotel (because for four nights a bed is a bed right?), and then I saw the Google street view and realised I would be able to grab a hooker and a bag of tik outisde the front door, at any time I would so desire. So there is definitely a balance that needs to be found.

Transport is also tricky... Drive up and have a car to travel? Fly up and have no car? Or maybe save money and run...




Anyway, this is just a place for people to discuss options for all of us travelling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Raindance

Stosta said:


> almost checked into a nice cheap hotel (because for four nights a bed is a bed right?), and then I saw the Google street view and realised I would be able to grab a hooker and a bag of tik outisde the front door, at any time I would so desire. So there is definitely a balance that needs to be found.


But @Stosta, based on your avatar, I thought you would not mind. But ok, I get it now, you don’t want to deal with the competition do you?

Regards

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Raindance said:


> But @Stosta, based on your avatar, I thought you would not mind. But ok, I get it now, you don’t want to deal with the competition do you?
> 
> Regards


At my prices there is no competition!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Here's a question...

Based on the various reports on stabbings, and acid mutilations, and gunshots, I'm assuming one does not use Uber up in that neck of the woods?


----------



## Silver

Good thread @Stosta 

A while back we asked the venue to give us a list of hotels nearby. I am going to repost that list here.

Please note these are not recommendations as such, so I suggest you check them out and do your own research, but we managed to get a list of nearby hotels:

Sierra Hotel Burgers Park (4KM away)
Protea Hotel Capital (4KM away)
Red Apple Guesthouse (4KM away)
The Cedars Bed and Breakfast (5KM away)
Manhattan Hotel (5KM away)
Morning Star Express Hotel (5KM away)
Stay Easy Pretoria (6KM away)
Tram Village (8KM away)
Hotel 224 (8KM away)
Arcadia Hotel (8KM away)
The Royal Elephant Hotel (9KM away)
Leriba Hotel (10KM away)
Lapalosa Lodge (11KM away)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar

How about? Drive up, and sleep in your car, then you can move the "hotel" if the area starts looking dodge or if security chases you. You will also be saving heaps of money!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> Good thread @Stosta
> 
> A while back we asked the venue to give us a list of hotels nearby. I am going to repost that list here.
> 
> Please note these are not recommendations as such, so I suggest you check them out and do your own research, but we managed to get a list of nearby hotels:
> 
> Sierra Hotel Burgers Park (4KM away)
> Protea Hotel Capital (4KM away)
> Red Apple Guesthouse (4KM away)
> The Cedars Bed and Breakfast (5KM away)
> Manhattan Hotel (5KM away)
> Morning Star Express Hotel (5KM away)
> Stay Easy Pretoria (6KM away)
> Tram Village (8KM away)
> Hotel 224 (8KM away)
> Arcadia Hotel (8KM away)
> The Royal Elephant Hotel (9KM away)
> Leriba Hotel (10KM away)
> Lapalosa Lodge (11KM away)


Nice one! I will check them out!


----------



## Stosta

Rooigevaar said:


> How about? Drive up, and sleep in your car, then you can move the "hotel" if the area starts looking dodge or if security chases you. You will also be saving heaps of money!


Hahaha! I'll just hide my car somewhere at Heartfelt and stay there for the weekend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

@Stosta check out Eco Motel http://ecomotel.co.za/

Have never stayed there but I've seen their branch in Primrose and it's not a bad area (my pops lives about 2km away).

They have various location and there rates are very good R320 a night for 2 people.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta

Clouds4Days said:


> @Stosta check out Eco Motel http://ecomotel.co.za/
> 
> Have never stayed there but I've seen their branch in Primrose and it's not a bad area (my pops lives about 2km away).
> 
> They have various location and there rates are very good R320 a night for 2 people.


That's even better than some of the AirBnB quotes! Nice one, thanks @Clouds4Days !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Stosta said:


> That's even better than some of the AirBnB quotes! Nice one, thanks @Clouds4Days !



Only a pleasure brother.
Scope the area out. There are some nice pubs and a Spar and Engine garage that is very close by (2min walking distance)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anvil

From what I've worked out for just my wife and I it will be better to fly up and rent a car for 2 or 3 days then fly back, provided flights are booked relatively early (at this stage some flights are around R400 per person each way, so even with car hire it's cheaper than petrol and toll for 2 people). I am eagerly awaiting leave approval and then this will probably be the route I will go. Driving these days only really makes sense with 3-4 or more people sharing imho. The biggest issue I had was where to stay, but @Silver and @Clouds4Days seem to have that covered, thanks gents!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked

Stosta said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> With my leave approved it's time to start planning my actual attendance at VapeCon. While there is plenty for me to do, added to the pile is the aspect of actually getting myself up there (and back unfortunately), and finding a place to stay. I have been going through the various options and figured that I definitely wouldn't be the only one in this boat, so I decided it would be cool if we had a place to share in case someone is doing something a lot smarter!
> 
> Obviously first prize is saving lots of cash! Attending VapeCon and already been a couple of grand out of pocket as I walk through the doors is definitely a sad thought. But, that being said you don't want to save too much. I almost checked into a nice cheap hotel (because for four nights a bed is a bed right?), and then I saw the Google street view and realised I would be able to grab a hooker and a bag of tik outisde the front door, at any time I would so desire. So there is definitely a balance that needs to be found.
> 
> Transport is also tricky... Drive up and have a car to travel? Fly up and have no car? Or maybe save money and run...
> 
> View attachment 136551
> 
> 
> Anyway, this is just a place for people to discuss options for all of us travelling!



@Stosta What did you do last year? And in another thread somewhere I saw a list of hotels/guesthouses near the venue. I'll try to find that thread


----------



## Silver

Hooked said:


> @Stosta What did you do last year? And in another thread somewhere I saw a list of hotels/guesthouses near the venue. I'll try to find that thread



I posted that list above @Hooked 
But if you find another list, feel free to post it here too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Silver said:


> I posted that list above @Hooked
> But if you find another list, feel free to post it here too



 Ah! It was in THIS thread that I saw it lol!!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Caramia

@Stosta - please avoid Arcadia, Sunnyside, Berea (Burgerspark) areas, they are not called "Little Lagos" for nothing.
Try looking more to Centurion side. I'll ask Hubby where their clients normally stay (must just quickly tie a knot in a finger or such).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Caramia said:


> @Stosta - please avoid Arcadia, Sunnyside, Berea (Burgerspark) areas, they are not called "Little Lagos" for nothing.
> Try looking more to Centurion side. I'll ask Hubby where their clients normally stay (must just quickly tie a knot in a finger or such).



Cool - I will look there - I will feel right at home 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Room Fogger

Royal elephant is a nice place to stay, been there twice for breakaways, not sure about the pricing though.


----------



## Adephi

Stosta said:


> Here's a question...
> 
> Based on the various reports on stabbings, and acid mutilations, and gunshots, I'm assuming one does not use Uber up in that neck of the woods?



Uber is fairly safe in Centurion (touch wood). The main problems are at the Gautrain stations in Sandton and Rosebank. But so far very little heard of problems at Centurion station. There is a few hiccups now and then.

My wife uses Uber to get to work sometimes without any issues. They do however request that you don't keep them waiting.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Adephi

Here is also a map of places to stay around Centurion. 

Stay east of the R55, north of Samrand, and west of R21 then you would be fine.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Oh wow! This is great info guys!

It looks like I will rent a little flat or something in Brooklyn / Lynwood / Menlo Park area, that way I'm just around the corner from the venue, how safe is it there?

Or should I rather stay in Centurion area?

@Hooked - Last year I was lucky enough to stay with a friend. Sadly this year she is out of town, and has another friend staying at her place. She still offered it to me but I'm socially awkward and the thought of spending the weekend with a complete stranger, in someone else's house, is just a notch higher on the weird scale than I'm prepared to go!

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 2


----------



## Caramia

Stosta said:


> Brooklyn / Lynwood / Menlo Park


 - these areas are good, close to lots of nice restaurants and malls as well, as well as a whole lot safer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Caramia said:


> - these areas are good, close to lots of nice restaurants and malls as well, as well as a whole lot safer


The area looked pretty decent when I used the street view on Google maps, but really... It seems like a bad idea to use that as a yardstick for safety, so thank you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

@Stosta - if you keen to stay in Menlyn

I know Paulie opened a shop there recently....
are you thinking what I'm thinking?

Will probably get reprimanded for this

But can you imagine putting 10 army style sleeping mattresses in the shop....
Imagine that - sleep in a vape shop.
How appropriate

Haha
only kidding
(sorry Paulie)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Adephi said:


> Uber is fairly safe in Centurion (touch wood). The main problems are at the Gautrain stations in Sandton and Rosebank. But so far very little heard of problems at Centurion station. There is a few hiccups now and then.



My cousin recently told me that he had issues getting an Uber from Pretoria Station.. Apparently its quite bad there with Taxis/Ubers? 
Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Stosta said:


> It looks like I will rent a little flat or something in Brooklyn / Lynwood / Menlo Park area


These are good areas to stay in @Stosta 

How will you be getting to the event?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> @Stosta - if you keen to stay in Menlyn
> 
> I know Paulie opened a shop there recently....
> are you thinking what I'm thinking?
> 
> Will probably get reprimanded for this
> 
> But can you imagine putting 10 army style sleeping mattresses in the shop....
> Imagine that - sleep in a vape shop.
> How appropriate
> 
> Haha
> only kidding
> (sorry Paulie)



I think that's an excellent idea! @Paulie can host the after-party and we can all just pass out around the shop!

Although I got so old in the past few years, I doubt I could party beyond about 9pm.



Nadim_Paruk said:


> These are good areas to stay in @Stosta
> 
> How will you be getting to the event?



I'm in two minds.

Flying up is easier, but then I either need to Uber or get a rental, it can be frustrating not having your own transport for a few days, so then I might end up driving up just so I can do what I want, when I want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Stosta said:


> I'm in two minds.
> 
> Flying up is easier, but then I either need to Uber or get a rental, it can be frustrating not having your own transport for a few days, so then I might end up driving up just so I can do what I want, when I want.


Besides driving up with your own car means you have ample space to fill your car with Vape gear purchased at VapeCon 2018

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Besides driving up with your own car means you have ample space to fill your car with Vape gear purchased at VapeCon 2018


Only if that space was filled with bags of cash on my way up! I'll be lucky if I could full the cubby!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paulie

Stosta said:


> I think that's an excellent idea! @Paulie can host the after-party and we can all just pass out around the shop!
> 
> Although I got so old in the past few years, I doubt I could party beyond about 9pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in two minds.
> 
> Flying up is easier, but then I either need to Uber or get a rental, it can be frustrating not having your own transport for a few days, so then I might end up driving up just so I can do what I want, when I want.


We can defiantly host if you all keen

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

Paulie said:


> We can defiantly host if you all keen


I've been advised by numerous people that I don't have what it takes to party with you Paulie!

Besides which, if VapeCon 2017 is anything to go on, I won't even be able to stand come 19h00!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Think we need a VapeCon 2018 After Party...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Think we need a VapeCon 2018 After Party...



Are you offering to organise it @Nadim_Paruk ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk

Silver said:


> Are you offering to organise it @Nadim_Paruk ?


LOL doubt my organizing skills are anything to shout about but lets see what the other forumites have to say???

Possible new thread to create [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] ???

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Nadim_Paruk said:


> LOL doubt my organizing skills are anything to shout about but lets see what the other forumites have to say???
> 
> Possible new thread to create g0g ???



@Nadim_Paruk - VapeCon is one big double mega epic party!
This year it will be over 2 days!

You are welcome to organise an after party if you need to - but I think I will graciously step out of that one


----------



## Stosta

Still making plans!

Looks like I might have a friend up in that neck of the woods willing to put up with my incessant yapping for a long weekend!



That or I need to figure out a way to get a Credit Card to go the AirBnB route, it just makes so much more sense then hotels!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

